# Blow by Blow..



## DistortedImage (Aug 4, 2013)

To make this plain and simple my question is.. 

What do men like to have done while getting a blow job? I would like to give one to completion to my boyfriend, which I've never done. (we've been together over 6 years) he's never asked for one, or even hinted that it's something he'd like.. but I think it'd be a nice surprise sometime if I could get myself into it and not feel awkward about it. 

Please don't just say "enthusiasm" that sounds nice and all.. but that isn't really what I'm looking for! 

If you were wondering, yes, he's my first and only boyfriend so I have no other experience to fall back on. So fire away and give me all the tips and tricks you've got because I really don't know what I'm doing when it comes to this.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

Watch porn together..you will both get horny. Then just take charge and pull off his pants and eat his P as if its the last lollipop you will ever get.

He will most likely not last long, which is good for your jaw. You will get extra points if you swallow + maybe not for the 1st time, but on the second you could lube up 1 finger and massage his prostate at the same time!!


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Eye contact


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

Make eye contact (not all the time)
Make slurping noises
Move your hand up and down with just the head in your mouth
Don't be afraid to spit on it and then jerk it in
Flick your tongue over the male clit 
Don't be afraid of the ****


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Might want to ask the women too, if you are looking for techniques.....since most men never give head


----------



## DistortedImage (Aug 4, 2013)

But men are the ones getting it and know what they like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> Eye contact


:iagree:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

DistortedImage said:


> But men are the ones getting it and know what they like!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, I don't remember that far back. :scratchhead:


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

there is sucking it and then there is performing fellatio. with fellatio it will take a lot longer and you will be able to adjust how long it takes him with your speed and technique.

you will need to do some reading to do it really well, and he will be forever yours if it is learned properly. just kidding, but it is true in a way, you could do all types of bad things and if you learn how to do that the proper way some poor slob of a man will do anything you want. 

my wife is not into it very much at all, most of the time there is no bonus points awarded. she is very basic and typically does it for a few minutes than onto other things. 

best things to do , massage the balls, that is a great feeling, not hard and jerky though, have nice warm hands and handle them like fresh chicken eggs. 

have fun with learning. it will only be fun if you and him are both willing to learn and be patient.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

finish


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

DistortedImage said:


> Please don't just say "enthusiasm" that sounds nice and all.. but that isn't really what I'm looking for!


I think you're discounting a lot of what really turns a man on. You can have the logistics all correct (stroke this, lick that, touch here, rub there) but if you have a piss poor attitude and a "I can't wait to get this over with" frame of mind, then he is not going to enjoy it at all. Obviously, you would not have that sort of attitude as you are eagerly seeking advice to make it special. With that said, do pay attention to all of the physical directions that you have been given, but you can really make him fall apart with pleasure if you *show* him that you are having the time of your life and you can't get enough of his c*ck. Couple of ideas that can help in this area:


Crawl down there between his legs and camp out. Don't just lean in from the side while laying down. Have him on the edge of the bed and you on your knees or seated in a chair to give you an eye-level view. This shows that the entire focus of this event is going to be on him and his pleasure.
As mentioned earlier, use hands and mouth. This does more than just produce a physical sensation. It shows him that you are really in to pleasuring him mind and body. It's like you have been starved for a week and eaten nothing but bread and water and suddenly, you have a sumptuous banquet put in front of you. You might observe some semblance of civilized manners but you are going to pounce on the food placed before you and devour it with a hunger that you just can't satisfy. Have that sort of approach to this project and I guarantee he will think you are a goddess.
Use sound. Moaning a bit while you have him in your mouth or while licking up the shaft to show him how excited you are and how much you are enjoying what you are doing will blow him away. "Oh baby, I just can't get enough of your d!ck."
Be prepared to end properly. By this I mean, don't do anything to "spoil" the event. Make sure that you are "semen friendly". For most men, the best case scenario is that you let them cum in your mouth and swallow and then spend the few minutes of afterglow gently nibbling and licking. BUT, you may not be comfortable doing that. If so, that's okay but you don't want to have any sort of freak out if he catches you off guard and cums where you are not expecting it. Don't act like his semen is battery acid. If you're comfortable enough with it, show him that you not only accept him and his product, but you want it...crave it.

If you do these suggestions, then he will totally overlook any slip in technique or forgetting to rub a certain spot.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

What is this "blow job" you speak of?


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I think you're discounting a lot of what really turns a man on. You can have the logistics all correct (stroke this, lick that, touch here, rub there) but if you have a piss poor attitude and a "I can't wait to get this over with" frame of mind, then he is not going to enjoy it at all. Obviously, you would not have that sort of attitude as you are eagerly seeking advice to make it special. With that said, do pay attention to all of the physical directions that you have been given, but you can really make him fall apart with pleasure if you *show* him that you are having the time of your life and you can't get enough of his c*ck. Couple of ideas that can help in this area:
> 
> 
> Crawl down there between his legs and camp out. Don't just lean in from the side while laying down. Have him on the edge of the bed and you on your knees or seated in a chair to give you an eye-level view. This shows that the entire focus of this event is going to be on him and his pleasure.
> ...


:iagree:

This is excellent advice. On your knees, looking up at him, moaning a bit is the exact approach. All I would add is that you need to gently rub his b*lls, particularly as he gets close to cumming. And of course swallowing is really the best (only in a man's view) way to finish. 

It was mentioned elsewhere that you should make slurping sounds and spit. I can only speak for myself, but this just sounds way to porny and lacks any seductive technique. I'd strongly urge you not to do this


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

DistortedImage said:


> To make this plain and simple my question is..
> 
> What do men like to have done while getting a blow job?


Have the price set ahead of time.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My guy likes to watch...he doesn't like anything to abstruct his view. Our favotite is 69 on our side....he gets his view and he gets to play if he wants too. The angle also allows for deap throating if you like. Big guy enjoys it if I start by focusing on the tip and then when he is really sensitive....I gradually slowly take him in inch by inch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Keep it wet with saliva

Lots of jerking along with mouth. Don't forget to massage the balls and scrotum areas.

Go as deep as you can handle

After he shoots, don't just stop keep working it but avoid the head which gets very sensitive afterwards.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

Kobo said:


> finish


yep... says it all.


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

DistortedImage said:


> To make this plain and simple my question is..
> 
> What do men like to have done while getting a blow job? I would like to give one to completion to my boyfriend, which I've never done. (we've been together over 6 years) he's never asked for one, or even hinted that it's something he'd like.. but I think it'd be a nice surprise sometime if I could get myself into it and not feel awkward about it.
> 
> ...


Points to remember: 

*The head is the most sensitive part
*If not fully erect the penis has lose skin covering a semi-hard interior. Do not think that squeezing it as tight as possible and causing friction between that skin and the hard interior is the same as friction between your skin and his skin. 
*Cradle the balls and rub them gently- if he isn't fully erect "pull down" gently on the shaft and squeeze at the bottom to ensure friction between your hand and his skin. 
*Licking from the balls slowly to the top and then focusing on the head is always a winner.
*If you want to rock his world, find his prostate by applying increasing pressure to an area about half way between his anus and balls. It is like a clitoris under his skin there and if you manage to give him an orgasm via stimulating both his penis and his prostate, you will blow his mind. It is considered the "male g-spot". 

Best of luck and remember- PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT! :smthumbup:


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Keep it wet with saliva
> 
> Lots of jerking along with mouth. Don't forget to massage the balls and scrotum areas.
> 
> ...


Odd, my favorite part is heavy suction right on the head after ejaculation. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am very visual and really enjoy watching my pretty wife lick , suck and devour me .... blow by blow so to speak !! It's very empowering as she enthusiastically does this. 

She's also very , very skilled from watching dozens and dozens of POV BJ porn


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

Seawolf said:


> :iagree:
> 
> This is excellent advice. On your knees, looking up at him, moaning a bit is the exact approach. All I would add is that you need to gently rub his b*lls, particularly as he gets close to cumming. And of course swallowing is really the best (only in a man's view) way to finish.
> 
> It was mentioned elsewhere that you should make slurping sounds and spit. I can only speak for myself, but this just sounds way to porny and lacks any seductive technique. I'd strongly urge you not to do this


 a hum-m job=sound has vibration,& adds to all of it.


----------



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

Every man is different.

1) Be enthusiastic
2) try different things and watch his body language it will tell you if he is enjoying it
3) Don't be afraid to say something naughty like oh you like that or i want to taste you
4) Watch porn and try what they do. Try it all and be observant of his reactions.

Honestly every guy here can say this or that but some other guy will say no try that or this. There is no one right way. I personally like when she pays attention to the head but when i cum she goes deep on me. Not all guys like that either.


----------



## DistortedImage (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the tips! now I just have to get up the courage to do it..


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I think my wife is over the whole b-job thing seeing as how I haven't gotten one in at least 3 years, and each time I've hinted about getting one I usually get rolling of the eyes and a "yeah right" from her.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Wing Man said:


> I think my wife is over the whole b-job thing seeing as how I haven't gotten one in at least 3 years, and each time I've hinted about getting one I usually get rolling of the eyes and a "yeah right" from her.


that's a warning sign.

time to put your foot down.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> that's a warning sign.
> 
> time to put your foot down.


Yeah - cause that would go over really well.


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

When I met my wife it seemed like it took forever to get head from her. When I brought it up she said, "Just stick it in my mouth and don't talk about it". I been pretty happy about it since. Just a tip, won't work for every woman though lol.


----------



## cowboy1 (Nov 22, 2012)

It is great that you want to please your boyfriend. Once a woman says, "I do", it releases a hormone that instantly makes BJ's repulsive. There's a few exceptions, but generally that's the case.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Wing Man said:


> Yeah - cause that would go over really well.


then its not important enough for you to make it an issue. except it and move on or make it an issue.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

cowboy1 said:


> It is great that you want to please your boyfriend. Once a woman says, "I do", it releases a hormone that instantly makes BJ's repulsive. There's a few exceptions, but generally that's the case.


I always thought it was wedding cake or an allergic reaction to gold.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine has it down to two minutes. Sitting in a chair or upright in the bed works best for us. 

Watch accomplished porn women. Lots of saliva, meaning spit on it. Use your hand in conjunction with your mouth going up and down, but be twisting your hand. 

The nuts just depend. I hate having my nuts licked. So don't just assume he will like it. I like mine held lightly with the other hand.

Get right down to business instead of trying to build up anticipation, but start slow and watch his reactions so you know how to build up steam. 

I couldn't care less if my wife swallows. Don't know why guys think that so important.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> then its not important enough for you to make it an issue. except it and move on or make it an issue.


I'm not a big fan of going down on her or any other woman so I usually don't make it an issue I guess.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Use your hands


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> I think my wife is over the whole b-job thing seeing as how I haven't gotten one in at least 3 years, and each time I've hinted about getting one I usually get rolling of the eyes and a "yeah right" from her.


 by the time in the ceremony I DO comes up they don't. you must love them through it & make sure she gets hers ( needs met ) when you figure out her wants/ needs and deal with it dayly, your wants will get covered between dinner,and taking care of everything else.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I always "take care of her" using other means just not a fan of putting my face down there, although I have done it at least 9 or 10 times in my sexual escapades over the years.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Wing Man said:


> I'm not a big fan of going down on her or any other woman so I usually don't make it an issue I guess.


for most people man or woman you got to give to get.

cool its not your thing. is she ok with not getting any oral lovin?
if so no problem everybody is happy happy happy.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Innocent eye contact (doe eyes), let him hear the saliva building in your cheeks as you slide your mouth down and back ... and then, when you feel he's close, gather your hair up in a bun or ponytail and put his hands on your head. Permission to **** your mouth and finish essentially. Works well for hubby.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hailey2009 said:


> Innocent eye contact (doe eyes), let him hear the saliva building in your cheeks as you slide your mouth down and back ... and then, when you feel he's close, gather your hair up in a bun or ponytail and put his hands on your head. Permission to **** your mouth and finish essentially. Works well for hubby.


Damn (wipes forehead) is it getting warm in here?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

One thing to remember. When he gets off, his penis will be REAL sensitive on the head and if you keep going, it could be irritating for him. And after, if he's a man no doubt he'll be grateful if you snap your fingers and suddenly a pizza and a six pack appears.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> for most people man or woman you got to give to get.
> 
> cool its not your thing. is she ok with not getting any oral lovin?
> if so no problem everybody is happy happy happy.


She says that I am the only one who has ever done that for her, but that if I'm not comfortable with it some finger action with KY oils is quite sufficient.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hailey2009 said:


> Innocent eye contact (doe eyes), let him hear the saliva building in your cheeks as you slide your mouth down and back ... and then, when you feel he's close, gather your hair up in a bun or ponytail and put his hands on your head. Permission to **** your mouth and finish essentially. Works well for hubby.


Great technique !!! My Mrs who has long hair does keep her hair in a ponytail and hairtie always keeps her hair up prior to going downtown ....... she knows how much i enjoy watching her do her business 

Such a turn on and so empowering ...... especially since she does enjoy with great enthusiasm while "ahem ahem" me  !!


----------



## MTS (Aug 21, 2013)

I can say I love giving my husband oral. I love to swallow too.

I think the enthusiasm advice is indeed the best. Letting him have some control and actually ****ing your mouth seems like good advice. Many things work for different men.


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

Hailey2009 said:


> Innocent eye contact (doe eyes), let him hear the saliva building in your cheeks as you slide your mouth down and back ... and then, when you feel he's close, gather your hair up in a bun or ponytail and put his hands on your head. Permission to **** your mouth and finish essentially. Works well for hubby.


That all sounds good but personally I can't stand eye contact while getting a bj.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

ohno said:


> That all sounds good but personally I can't stand eye contact while getting a bj.


Do you know why?


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> Do you know why?


Other than knowing I am little whacked out, not the slightest clue. I like looking in her eyes during piv. I like to service more than be serviced and get off more on getting her off. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------

